# REQ-Paulo Filho



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Ava/banner i will give out 250,000 points to the best I cant save to my computer but if you go to the W.E.C page and get the pick of Paulo with the belt and upload it and give the web address to put in as the avatar that would be good. As for the Banner Red is good aswell as a Orangeish reddish color


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

ill get it done later tonight


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

are you still going to make it. If your are thanks and ill send the points


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I am on it chief. But my PS is just actin' up a bit.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

hope you like it


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*Paulo with belt*

Here's a url with the pic of Paulo with the belt. I posted it for you at Photobucket.

I'll make you a sig. I'm assuming you want to use that pic of Paulo with the belt for an avatar.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*Eli sig*

Here's something a little different.
Second sig is too big, but I can't delete it.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

raymardo could youy post the URL of the sig please


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

damn it i cant do anything, mods if you see this would put this stuff in there for me. ill be getting me computer fixed over the next few weeks. thanks


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*Url*



ZeroPRIDE said:


> raymardo could youy post the URL of the sig please


I posted it at photobucket for you. Here's the url :

filho_sigcopy.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Or, click here. :thumb02:


----------

